# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Së pari orthodoks apo shqiptar?

## qorrbiba

Do te desha te hapja nje teme ku te diskutohej e meposhtmja.

Jemi se pari ortodokse apo shqiptare? Cfare ka me shume rendesi?

----------


## Albo

> Jemi se pari ortodokse apo shqiptare? Cfare ka me shume rendesi?


Sekreti i pergjigjes se pyetjes qe ti ngre eshte pergjigjia e saj pyetjes tjeter: *Cfare do te thote jesh shqiptar?* Eshte fare e lehte te perkufizosh se cfare do te thote te jesh nje besimtar orthodhoks, por nuk eshte fort e lehte te zbulosh misterin e te qenit shqiptar. Shumica e shqiptareve, dhe ketu te fus edhe ty qe ke shtruar kete pyetje, pyetjes qe une shtrova me siper i pergjigjeni: "Te jesh shqiptar do te thote te  mos jesh grek, turk, serb..." Pra ne mendjen tuaj, per aq kohe sa nuk je grek, turk, serb, apo dreqi me brire, atehere i bie qe je automatikisht shqiptar.

Ajo qe ju nuk arrini te shihni, eshte se edhe vete qasja juaj apofatike ndaj te qenit shqiptar, eshte ne vetvete nje gjurme e Orthodhoksise ne mendimin dhe botekuptimin tuaj. Ne kete menyre ne orthodhokset i afrohemi misterit te Perendise, nuk guxojme dot te pershkruajme ate qe Perendia eshte me fjale, por guxojme vetem te themi ate qe Perendia nuk eshte.

Per gati 10 vjet, une kam medituar mjaft mbi kete ceshtje dhe arrita te zbuloja nje mister qe ndryshoi plotesisht botekuptimin tim njerezor dhe afrimin tim ndaj identitetit shqiptar. Si shume shqiptare edhe une besoja se "feja ishte nje karakteristike e parendesishme e shqiptareve", nje identitet kameleon qe ndryshon me stinet e vitit. Por ja qe per habine time, i gjeta gjurmet e Orthodhoksise kudo: ne flamurin tone kombetar, ne jeten e heronjve tane kombetare, ne traditen e "gjakut te paprishur" te arberesheve te Italise, ne jeten e diaspores shqiptare ne Amerike ku Orthodhoksia ishte eksporti i vetem shqiptar ne kontinentin e larget.

Dhe kur perballesh me nje mister te tille, reagimi njerezor eshte nje nga te dyja: a) mohimi ne pabesueshmeri si nje rezistence ndaj te vertetes b) perjetimi i ketij misteri. Une zgjodha ta perjetoj misterin e Orthodhoksise jo vetem si nje perjetim shpirteror personal, por edhe si nje perjetim i misterit te te qenit shqiptar.

E nisa kete peligrinazh shpirteror me mendimin fiks ne koke se "duke mohuar identitetin fetar do te mund te zbuloja identitetin shqiptar", por ja qe per habine time, ishte perjetimi i Orthodhoksise ai qe me me beri te zbuloj misterin e te qenit shqiptar. E kuptova me ne fund qe te jesh shqiptar nuk do te thote vetem te flasesh shqip e te kesh lindur ne nje vend me emrin Shqiperi por do te thote te jesh ne nje unitet te plote shpirteror me te paret e tu, edhe kur jeton mijera kilometra larg nga Shqiperia, edhe kur nuk di te shkruash e te flasesh shqip.

Uniteti shpirteror i shqiptareve, ate shkabonjen me dy krena, e gjeta te gdhendur ne dyert e jodhimes se Kishes Orthodhokse. Kurse dita kur kuptova plotesisht se cfare do te thote "unitet shpirteror" ishte dita kur kuptova se ku unitet buron pikerisht nga ajo Kupa e Shenjte qe del nga ato dyer per te ushqyer shpirtrat e besimtareve me Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit. Dhe ajo Kupe dhe ajo Luge e Shenjte qe sot ushqen shpirtin tim, ka ushqyer shpirtrat e te gjithe shqiptareve ne keto 2000 vjetet e fundit.

Qe ti jap pergjigje pyetjes tende: pa perjetuar Orthodhoksine asnjehere nuk ke per te perjetuar te plote misterin e te qenit shqiptar!

Albo

----------


## BLACK_SOUL

Un Mendoj Se Orthodoksia Nuk Karakterizohet Nga Pikpamjet E Nje Personi Qoft Ky Nje Laik Apo Klerik.

Mund Te Karakterizohet Nga Nje Person Por, Vetem Njeri Mund Te Jete Ai, Pra, Zoti Krisht, Perendinjeriu Qe Tha "i Jepni Cezarit Ate Qe I Takon Cezarit Dhe Perendise Ate Qe I Takon Perndise".

Une Personalisht Jam Nje Besimtar, Nje Orthodoks Ne Radh Te Pare, Pastaj Jam Shqiptar.

Atdhedashuria Eshte Atdhedashuri Dhe Besimi Nuk E Mohon Kete Gje.

Mund Ta Kem Edhe Gabim, Po Kete Mendim Kam Per Te Shprehur.

Pershndetje Te Gjitheve.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Une Personalisht Jam Nje Besimtar, Nje Orthodoks Ne Radh Te Pare, Pastaj Jam Shqiptar.
> 
> Atdhedashuria Eshte Atdhedashuri Dhe Besimi Nuk E Mohon Kete Gje.
> 
> Mund Ta Kem Edhe Gabim, Po Kete Mendim Kam Per Te Shprehur.


Bashkohem me mendimin tend!
Edhe une jam besimtare e fese orthodokse dhe ashtu siç e ka shprehur edhe Albo me siper duhet " te dish dhe te kuptosh rrenjet e te qenit shqiptar".Eshte fryma te e cila besojme dhe jemi rritur dhe do vdesim me te.
Jam orthodokse dhe pastaj shqiptare.

Respekte

----------


## Kandili 1

> Bashkohem me mendimin tend!
> Edhe une jam besimtare e fese orthodokse dhe ashtu siç e ka shprehur edhe Albo me siper duhet " te dish dhe te kuptosh rrenjet e te qenit shqiptar".Eshte fryma te e cila besojme dhe jemi rritur dhe do vdesim me te.
> Jam orthodokse dhe pastaj shqiptare.
> 
> Respekte



Une, si shqiptar i zakonshem  qe jam,e paskam nje problem me njerezit qe mendojne si DI ANA dhe Black_Soul!
Pse?
Sepse ju duke ndjere veten njehere ortodoks e pastaj shqiptar, me afer shpirtnisht i ndjeni ruset,serbet ,greket dhe bullgaret sesa shqiptaret e besimit tjeter.A ju duket ne rregull kjo?
Ai shqipfoles qe njehere e ndien fene e pastaj kombin shqiptar eshte nje mosperfilles i kombit.
Te tillet jane per keqardhje.

----------


## Apollyon

> Une, si shqiptar i zakonshem  qe jam,e paskam nje problem me njerezit qe mendojne si DI ANA dhe Black_Soul!
> Pse?
> Sepse ju duke ndjere veten njehere ortodoks e pastaj shqiptar, me afer shpirtnisht i ndjeni ruset,serbet ,greket dhe bullgaret sesa shqiptaret e besimit tjeter.A ju duket ne rregull kjo?
> Ai shqipfoles qe njehere e ndien fene e pastaj kombin shqiptar eshte nje mosperfilles i kombit.
> Te tillet jane per keqardhje.


Un jam me mendimin tend.
Nuk bashkohem aspak me kta qe thone, jam Orthodoks, pastaj shqiptar.
Jemi shqiptare, pastaj kemi fene tone. Por si duket ktu ka shum simpatizante te Albos, te cilet jan kthyer ne orthodoks, vetem se albo eshte orthdoks.
E respektoj fene orthodokse, por nuk respektoj servilet.

----------


## Seminarist

Pergjigja e kesaj pyetje, duhet te vije mbi te gjithe si nje hulumtim historik se sa nje ide individuale, aq me teper kur nje individ eshte jokompetent dhe bie pre te mendoje ate qe i pelqen subkonshiences se tij.

Kjo teme eshte rrahur ne temat e fundit te trajtuara ne forumin ortodoks edhe cdokush e ka dhene ne fakt pergjigjen e tij.

Kjo teme mund te trajtohet psh duke pare historikisht rolin qe ka luajtur feja e krishtere e me vone ajo myslimane pergjate proceseve te formimit te kombit Alban-shqiptar, duke filluar qe nga antikiteti i vonet (shek1-4 pas.K), mesjeta (shek.5-15), periudha otomane shek.15-20 (Ndarja e kufijve kohore eshte e perafert dhe pak subjektive).

Nje element i fuqishem, per te vene re rolin e grupimit fetar kristian, ne procesin e formimit te kombit Alban-shqiptar eshte vete perdorimi i ketij termi si emertim etnik edhe gjeopolitik gjate ketyre periudhave.
Albanet permenden ne shek.2 pas.K nga Ptolemeu. Zhdukja e ketij emertimi ngjet edhe perkon me faktorin lindor te sulmeve barbare, shek.5 edhe rrezikohet seriozisht gjate daljes ne pah te polit te helenizuar lindor te perandorise romake, me qender Ko.polin, e cila perkon me terheqjen e pushtetit politik-perendimor nga trevat Albane. Kjo perkon me konfliktin e nisur perendimor-katolik edhe ate lindor-ortodoks gjate mijevjecarit te pare.
Pra prezenca e perendimoreve katolike ishte Albanruajtese, ndersa mesymja e lindjes ortodokse Albanzhdukese. Nje date e rendesishme e kesaj periudhe eshte viti 732.
Hera e pare kur e shohim perseri Albanine si territor gjeopolitik e etnik (e jo thjesht si nje emertim grupi njerezish), qe kur u zhduk bashke me terheqjen e pushtetit katolik-perendimor nga Albania (shek.4-8), perket serish me rikthimin e katolikeve ne rajon, me kryqezatat. Konkretisht viti 1272, Mbreteria Albane e Anzhuineve. Kjo mbreteri katolike albanruajtese perkon ne kohe me nje mbreteri lindore-ortodokse albanzhdukese e helenizuese, me emrin Despotati i Epirit.

Copetimi i faktorit latin edhe zhdukja e atij bizantin, solli daljen ne pah te princave vendas, qe serish nen mbeshtetjen latine-katolike, me Skenderbeun, risollen emertimin Alban si term etnik-gjeopolitik.

Otomanizmi, si vazhduese e Bizantinizmit, e zhduku konceptin etnik e aq me shume gjeopolitik Albani, duke u mjaftuar me perdorim te variantit arnaut si variant turqish te nje grupi linguistik te caktuar, sikurse bizantinet quanin alvanoi, sic quajne sot greket arvanitet, si nje grup linguistik.
Shqiptaret myslimane, pra turko-arnautet, e rendesishem te perandorise (Vezire etj), as qe vune ndonjehere ujin ne zjarr per te krijuar nje ortodoksi albane duke nderhyre per kete favor tek sulltani, por i lane ortodokset ne duar te helenizimit. Kjo sepse Otomanizmi eshte Islamizem bizantin. Kjo aleance bizantino-otomane u pa mire ne miniature gjate viteve te komunizmit.

Gjate viteve otomane, serish kane qene vetem katoliket ata qe e risollen ne jete emertimin Albani, si emertim administrativ edhe etnik, me kuvendin e Arberit ne 1700, date e cila perkon me periudhen me te flakte helenizuese te ortodokseve pas rrenies se peshkopates se Ohrit pak pas mesit te ketij shekulli dhe propagandes qe e dime tashme.



Keto pra jane ne vija te trasha ngjarje-fakte te pakundershtueshme qe tregojne cektesine e njeshmerise te te qenit ortodoks+shqiptar. Merita per kete binom, i shkon grupimit te krishtere katolik, ose grupimit te krishtere te varur nga Roma.

Kontributi i "ortodokseve" gjate Rilindjes eshte si rrjedhoje jo e fese ortodokse se sa e perendimizimit e laicizimit te intelektualeve (ortodoks e musliman) otoman.

Prape ne shek.20 jane fuqite perendimore kryesisht katolike, por edhe ato bija te katolikeve, qe afirmuan Albanine, nderkohe qe po e kunderta vjen nga vendet e botes ortodokse.
Po kjo po ngjet edhe sot me Kosoven.



Nqs do te themi se, e po mire, cfare te bejme tashti? Fakti eshte qe jemi ortodoks. _A kemi te drejte dhe mundesi te ndihemi shqiptar+ortodoks, apo ortodoks+shqiptar, ne nje menyre unike, duke ndare veten nga te qenit pre e ambicjeve politike te botes ortodokse qe na rrethon dhe duke mbajtur njekohesisht kredon ortodokse_?


Kjo eshte nje pyetje qe pret akoma pergjigje dhe zgjidhje.


Nqs ortodoksia ne Shqiperi do ta kishte te pamundur pergjigjen po-zitive, atehere para se te jemi ortodokse duhet te jemi shqiptare!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Po mire more djema ku eshte ndryshimi…, orthodoks apo shqiptar???
Pse jo orthodoks shqiptar ose shqiptar orthodoks…? Ku eshte ndryshimi?!
Nje orthodoks qe flet shqip, a nuk eshte shqiptar orthodoks?
Po atehere nje katolik qe flet shqip, çfare eshte …, po nje musliman qe si gjuhe amtare ka shqipen çfare i bie te jete…? O çuna, lerini pyetje te tilla se jane marrezira.
Me kot dikush mundohet te aresyetoje e te shpjegoje gjera qe per te gjithe jane si drita e diellit.
Nuk ka nevoje per historira, se shum na e kane bere te huajt. Pikerisht sot…, s’ka nevoje!
Te jesh shqiptar, eshte te jesh orthodoks dhe anasjelltas…, pa kushte!
Une jam orthodoks shqiptar!

----------


## BLACK_SOUL

*Jisui denoncon profetikisht abuzimet në fushën politike

Jisui e karakterizon Herodin për atë që ai realisht është: një dhelpër, dhe e konsideron si një qeveritar të keq politik që meriton përçmim dhe jo nderim (Lk 13,31-33). Ai shpesh denoncon ambicjen e qeveritarëve tokësorë dhe dëshirën e tyre për pushtet, zakonisht edhe kur pretendojnë të jenë edhe udhëheqës fetarë. Është në kundërpozicion për qeveritarë të tillë dhe për këtë Ai e karakterizon rrolin dhe sjelljen e dishepujve të Tij; këta të fundit nuk duhet të veprojnë si mbretërit e kombeve (Lk 22,24-27; cf Lk 9,46ss; 14,7-11; 17,7-10). Jisui nxit Pilatin të mos harrojë se fuqia e tij për jetën ose vdekjen vjen nga Perëndia (Jn 19,11). Në dritën e Jisuit dishepujt panë tek Maria, nënën e Tij, një grua parashikuese që anunçon formën e qeverisë së mbretërisë së ardhme: Ai veproi pushtetshëm me krahun e vet; i shpërndau mëndjemëdhenjtë në mendimet e zemrave të tyre; i përmbysi pushtetarët nga fronet e tyre dhe i ngriti të përulurit  (Lk1:51-52). 
Jisui celebron banketin mesianik me të jashtëligjshmit, me lebrozët, dhe me të shtypurit. Thyen rrethin e ngushtë kombëtar të hebrenjve duke iu drejtuar edhe samaritanëve dhe duke ngjallur besimin me ato që nuk kishin lidhje politike dhe gjak me Izraelitë. Shkel rregullat politike duke i dhënë një rol grave, ndërsa sjellja e Tij profetike i hap rrugën një identiteti të ri të personit të gruas si edhe një status të ri social  
Duke parë dëshirën për pushtet politik dhe prestigjin për të fituar nga pasuria dhe suksesi të marra në mënyrë të padrejtë, Jisui i jep lirinë e vërtetë për vendimet politike dhe për punimin politik autentikisht të përgjegjshme.Nëse udhëheqësit e Izraelit do të pranonin mesazhin e Jisuit mbi mbretërinë e ardhme, nuk do ta çonin popullin në katastrofën e luftës civile dhe të shkatërrimit të vepruar nga Romakët. 
Diçka analoge mund të thuhet përreth historisë pasuese, kur njerëz të kishës jo-profetikë dhe antiprofetikë vazhdimisht operojnë për pushtet, për pasuri, për dy shpatat e mesianizmit tokësor. Nuk ka pse të habitemi, atëherë, që revolta e dhunshme kundër pushtetit sakralizues të mbyllë rrethin e mbrapshtë.


Asnjë program politik, por një orientim të qartë

Jisui nuk hyri në arenën politike si një konkurues. Jeta e Tij dhe mesazhi i Tij e bënë atë të dëbuar nga loja politike. Edhe prapë, si një profet, ai foli për të këqijat më të mëdhaja të politikës, dhe gjëja më e rëndësishme, formoi një orientim të qartë të gjithë besimtarëve dhe të gjithë njerëzve me një vullnet të mirë. Urdhërimet e Tij-me qëllim dashurinë e mëshirshme, shërbimin, pajtimin, sinqeritetin absolut, gjykimin që shëron dhe shpëton do të mjaftonin për të përhapur realitetin e shpëtimit edhe në fushën politike. Ëmbëlsia e Shpirtit dhe vigjilenca për të kapur mundësitë prezente do ti garantonin hapsirë lirisë dhe besimit kreativ. 
Nëse njerëzimi do ti drejtohej Jisuit me të gjithë zemër, premtimi i vjetër se mbretëria e Perëndisë do të zhdukë perandoritë dhe perandorët nënshtrues dhe që do të inagurojë një epokë drejtësie dhe paqeje, do të manifestojë dimensionet e vërteta dhe implikimet e forta politike të Ungjillit të Krishtit . 
Me të vërtetën e tij dhe me fuqinë e Shpirtit Jisui dëshiron të bëjë të mundur një komunitet të ndërtuar mbi dashurinë, mbi solidaritetin, mbi drejtësinë, mbi sinqeritetin dhe mbi paqen. Në të njëjtën kohë ai na mëson relizmin, artin për të parë hapin tjetër të mundshëm që këtu dhe tani na duhet në mënyrë sa më të mirë përgjatë ecjes drejt një shprese më të madhe. Dhe në kontekstin e këtij realizmi se Jisui paguan për vete dhe për Pjetrin taksën e tempullit (Matheu 17: 24ss). 
Mesazhi i Jisuit është eskatologjik dhe vertikal: anunçon komunikimin me Perëndinë në jetën e përjetëshme tashmë të nisur, ndërsa shpëtimi që Ai na ofron sjell edhe një vëllazëri të re, një jetë të re sociale, e cila duhet të tregojë këtu dhe tani që ne pranojmë jo vetëm premtimet e Tij por edhe sovranitetin dhe regjimin e mbretërisë së Tij. 
Mbretëria e Tij nuk është nga kjo botë mëkatare (Jn 18:36); fuqia rinovuese dhe transformuese e mbretërisë së Tij nuk duhet të ngatërrohet me mënyrat e vjetra të veprimeve politike. Ky është një paralajmërim për çdo teologji të lirisë që lë pas dore dimensionin eskatologjik dhe pret mbi të gjitha ndryshimin e strukturave të jashtme. Nga ana tjetër është e vërtetë që pritet me gjithë zemër mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe si pasojë vihemi në kërkim të drejtësisë shpëtuese të Perëndisë, kështu çlirohen energji të paparashikueshme për jetën politike dhe për jetën individuale (cf. Mth 6,33).
Këtu pra nuk bëhet fjalë për të stabilizuar një ekuilibër mes aktivitetit politik (të dhënit, Çezari çfarë i përket Çezarit: Lk 20,25) dhe fesë dhe adhurimit (të dhënit Perëndisë atë që i takon Perëndisë). Në kontekstin e tyre, fjalët e Jisuit kanë kuptimin se vetëm sa nderojnë Perëndinë si Perëndi dhe pranojnë regjimin e Tij shpëtimtar, janë në gjëndje të plotësojnë detyrimet e tyre politike në situata historike. Çezari nuk do të ketë kurrë atë që i takon , dhe as ne nuk do ta kuptojmë kurrë politikën e Ungjillit, nëse më parë nuk do të kërkojmë për të kuptuar atë që i takon Perëndisë që dërgon tek ne Birin e Tij të vetëmlindur si Shpëtimtar të botës.   
*

----------


## Bizantin

> Jemi se pari ortodokse apo shqiptare? Cfare ka me shume rendesi?


Shqiptare jemi vetem ne kete bote kurse ortodokse do jemi gjithmone. Une nuk shikoj pse duhet te paraqitet feja sikur bie ne kundershtim me kombin. Jane dy gjera qe evoluojne ne menyre te pavarur (si dy vija paralele qe nuk preken kurre). Me te vetmin qe mund te kete kundershtim feja eshte shteti. Na kerkon shteti te bejme disa gjera qe feja (e krishtere) nuk na lejon, psh betimi. Betohemi si ushtare, si studente, neper gjykata etj. Shteti mund te me kerkoje (si ushtar) te vras nje te krishter tjeter. Edhe pse feja ma ndalon une do ta bej se duhet ti bindem ligjeve te shtetit. Keshtu ka thene apostulli i kombeve.

Por nqs shteti me thote te mohoj Krishtin do ti them shtetit keput qafen. Denimi maksimal nga shteti eshte te me marri jeten. Por denimi i Krishtit nqs e moho eshte te me mohoj edhe Ai (Mateu 10,33). Keshtu qe nds shteti me vret per Krishtin do me bej nje nder.

A mund nje i krishter i mire te doje dicka tjeter me shume se Krishtin? JO, sepse Krishti ka thene *''Ai që e do të atin ose nënën më shumë se unë, nuk është i denjë për mua; dhe ai që e do birin ose bijën më shumë se unë, nuk është i denjë për mua''.*

Perpara Krishtit pra dhe Lavdise se Tij, asgje.




> Sot bota ortodokse eshte kunder shpalljes se panvarsise se Kosoves, perveç ortodokseve shqiptare, te cilet jane pro. Sepse jane njehere shqiptare dhe pastaj ortodoks.


Pse o burre i mat gjerat me fene? Greqia dhe Bullgaria qe jane ortodokse do ta njohin shpalljen e pavaresise kurse Spanja dhe Cekia psh qe jane Katolike jane shprehur kunder pavaresise, pa le Kina qe eshte ateisto-budiste. Nxjerr perfundim nga feja e shteteve apo nga politika?

----------


## BLACK_SOUL

Ylli vigjëllues i nostalgjisë
në grazhdin tënd na ka sjellë
edhe pse na rreh era e ftohte dimërore.
Megjithëse qindra njerëz,
gjoja të zgjuar, u munduan
të na tallnin gjatë rrugës sonë,
edhe të na thoshin se utopi dhe
marrëzi është synimi juaj.
Por ne, o thesar, Të gjetëm
dhe gëzimin tonë shpallim!
Le të jesh Perëndi e palëndëshme
dhe e pakuptueshme
Ne në duart tona të mbajmë!
Le të Të harrojnë të parët e Botës,
të shquarit dhe të mëdhenjtë
dhe të gjithë ata që adhurojnë idhujt,
pasuritë apo bukuritë.
Le të Të harrojnë sa i besuan
Diturisë dhe urtësisë.
Ne larg Teje si do të jetojmë,
o Fjalë!, o Foshnje!, o Mesia!,
Të gjitha i gjetëm pranë Teje;
diturinë, bukurinë, dritën dhe pasurinë,
tjetër mburrje ne s’kemi,
veç këtij Grazhdi të Shenjtë.

----------


## malo666

Une jam dakort me bizantinin ne kete teme. Nuk ka arsye pse feja te shikohet ne kundershtim me kombin. Prandaj nuk e kuptoj pse behet akoma keto lloj pyetjesh? Njeriu mundet te ndjehet ortodoks dhe shqiptar pa asnje problem. Ka qene nje kohe kur kjo nuk ishte e lehte, po tani identeti jon kombetar eshte formuar, dhe nuk ka me arsye qe ortodoksia te cenoje shqiptarine.

----------


## oliver55

> Une, si shqiptar i zakonshem  qe jam,e paskam nje problem me njerezit qe mendojne si DI ANA dhe Black_Soul!
> Pse?
> Sepse ju duke ndjere veten njehere ortodoks e pastaj shqiptar, me afer shpirtnisht i ndjeni ruset,serbet ,greket dhe bullgaret sesa shqiptaret e besimit tjeter.A ju duket ne rregull kjo?
> Ai shqipfoles qe njehere e ndien fene e pastaj kombin shqiptar eshte nje mosperfilles i kombit.
> Te tillet jane per keqardhje.


Ja pra ku eshte dhe kuptimi.ATA QE NDJEHEN ORTODOKS DHE PASTAJ SHQIPTARE, NUK E KANE PROBLEM SE SI NDJEHESH TI. TI E PASKE PROBLEM SE SI NDJEHEN ATA.kush pra eshte problematiku?

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ai shqipfoles qe njehere e ndien fene e pastaj kombin shqiptar eshte nje mosperfilles i kombit.
> Te tillet jane per keqardhje.


Ja na dolen patriotet qe duan memedheun!
Per keqardhje jeni ju qe mundoheni te na hiqni besimin qe kemi,jemi orthodoks shqiptar ashtu siç ka edhe myslimane shqiptare ose katolike shqiptare.
Ku qendron e keqja jone valle?
Ku e shikoni ju qe na mungoka sensi i patriotizmit?!
Jemi atdhetare po aq sa ju ndoshta edhe akome me teper disa prej nesh!
Mos na beni çorbe se spo u marrim vesh!

----------


## qorrbiba

Oliver55 si ndihesh ti per deklaraten e patriarkut te Serbise Artemije? Ai sapo leshoi nje deklarate qe Serbia duhet te marre arme nga Rusia dhe t'i beje lufte shqiptareve te Kosoves.

Ti je se pari ortodoks, apo jo? Si i tille, per nje patriark si Artemije ti duhet te kesh respekt. Si rrjedhim a mendon ti qe ka te drejte?

----------


## DI_ANA

> Un jam me mendimin tend.
> Nuk bashkohem aspak me kta qe thone, jam Orthodoks, pastaj shqiptar.
> Jemi shqiptare, pastaj kemi fene tone. Por si duket ktu ka shum simpatizante te Albos, te cilet jan kthyer ne orthodoks, vetem se albo eshte orthdoks.
> E respektoj fene orthodokse, por nuk respektoj servilet.



Une te isha si ty nuk flisja fare se ti sdi se çfare thua!
Bashkohesh apo sbashkohesh ti nuk te ftoj njeri dhe nuk te detyroj njeri te besosh ate qe ne besojme,ate  qe quhet feja jone dhe eshte ortodhoksia!
Dhe kjo sne ben me pak shqiptare se ju te tjeret!

Sa per Albon,sa te njoh ty aq e njoh dhe ate por te pakten kur e lexoj,lexoj dike me shkolle dhe llogjike,jo dike si ty dhe disa te tjere qe vetem te fyejne duan.
Nuk kemi pse ti servilosemi sepse nuk paguhemi ketu ne forum ne ,prandaj perdor zgjuarsine kur shkruan!
Jam lindur orthodokse, edukuar e tille,e rritur e tille dhe keshtu do vdes dhe nuk u bera e tille per Forumin Shqiptar!
Dhe e fundit dikush qe nuk respekton tjetrin,nuk di te respektoje as fe  e asgje tjeter.Po ta respektoje fene tone nuk na flisje ketu ti per "servilizem"!!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Se pari jemi Ilire, kur ne, Shqiptaret e sotem, njiheshim me emrin Ilire, nuk egzistonte feja Ort'hodokse, ajo erdhi me vone. Pra, se pari jemi Ilire ose Shqiptare, pasardhesit e Ilireve, pastaj u perkasim feve, pasi ato jane krijuar pas nesh.

----------


## BLACK_SOUL

Mënyra e përgjithëshme e qeverisjes së Kishës është mënyra sinodiale-sinodike-kolegjiale e qeverisjes, pra e vendimarrjes. Ky “pushtet”, rol drejtues, si bazë të tij duhet të ketë dashurinë hyjnore dhe sistemi kolegjial i qeverisjes, vjen nga apostujt, që ishin të barabartë ndërmjet tyre. Kisha shprehet si trupi i Krishtit. Shpreh të vërtetën kur shprehet si një e tërë, e cila quhet ekumenik, e pagabueshme, pra një traditë autentike. Pra, sistemi i qeverisjes është sistemi sinodial, në të cilin del në pah karakteri shpirtëror i Kishës dhe është i vendosur tek bindja e besimtarëve se Krishti është drejtuesi. Parimi i kësaj është barazia e anëtarëve të sinodit dhe çdo vendimarrje është e njëzëshme. Kemi Sinode Ekumenike dhe Sinode Lokale. Pas Skizmës, kemi Sinode Panorthodhokse, dhe PanRomano-Katolike. Këto Sinode nuk mund të marrin termin Ekumenik, pra gjithëpërfshirës. 

-	Sinod Ekumenik është ai i cili interpreton të vërtetat dhe doktrinën e Kishës, i udhëhequr kryesisht nga Shpirti i Shenjtë. Sinodet Ekumenike mblidhen për çështje që preokupojnë të gjithë Kishën, vendimarrja nuk duhet të bjerë ndesh me dogmat dhe të vërtetën autentike të Kishës, ato duhet të jenë në përputhje me Kishën Triumfale dhe të kenë miratimin e të gjithë Kishës Militante. Pra një shtrirje horizontale dhe vertikale. Vetëm kështu mund të kemi një shprehje të vërtetë e të pagabueshme. Shpallja për të mbledhur një Sinod Ekumenik duhet një proçedurë e gjatë. Kështu psh Sinodet janë zhvilluar në kohën e Bizantit, kur shteti ishte teokratik dhe vetë perandori vëzhgonte dhe kryesonte Sinodin, por asnjëherë nuk ishte mbi Patrikët dhe Episkopët e Sinodit. Tani mund të bëhet një Sinod Ekumenik, me pëlqimin e Patriarkanave dhe të Kishave Autoqefale, por duhet të jetë edhe përfaqësia e anës tjetër të krishtërimit, Romano-Katolikët, dhe kryesinë mund ta ketë Patriarkana e Romës së Re

----------


## oliver55

> Oliver55 si ndihesh ti per deklaraten e patriarkut te Serbise Artemije? Ai sapo leshoi nje deklarate qe Serbia duhet te marre arme nga Rusia dhe t'i beje lufte shqiptareve te Kosoves.
> 
> Ti je se pari ortodoks, apo jo? Si i tille, per nje patriark si Artemije ti duhet te kesh respekt. Si rrjedhim a mendon ti qe ka te drejte?


Nuk  e di per cilen deklarate e ke fjalen, nuk e kam lexuar.po ne qoftese ka thene keshtu sic e ke shprehur ti, une nuk e mbeshtes nje deklarate te tille.dhe po sikur patriarku ti thote serbeve te shkojne te mbyten . ata do ta bejne
Dhe feja ortodokse nuk varet nga nje patriark. por nga miljona njerez ne te gjithe rruzullin toksore.!

----------


## Bizantin

> Oliver55 si ndihesh ti per deklaraten e patriarkut te Serbise Artemije? Ai sapo leshoi nje deklarate qe Serbia duhet te marre arme nga Rusia dhe t'i beje lufte shqiptareve te Kosoves.
> 
> Ti je se pari ortodoks, apo jo? Si i tille, per nje patriark si Artemije ti duhet te kesh respekt. Si rrjedhim a mendon ti qe ka te drejte?


Do kem respekt per Artemijen kur ai do flasi ne lidhje me ortodoksine, per dicka doktrinore jo per dicka politike.

Por tash nuk flet si perfaqesues i Kishes Ortodokse Serbe por si nenshtetas i Serbise.

----------

